# 3BLD memorization training method?



## Repsela (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi I'm new in this forum. I like blind cubing and I'd like to ask you what is a good method for memorization training for 3 BLD. At the moment my memorization time is about 30 seconds. My target is to reach at 20 second. Thank you


----------



## Zeyofa (Jul 6, 2014)

30 seconds? Wow, I need to improve o.o
anyway, one "training memorisation" method would simply be to make the cube BLD over and over again...

I know you are like: "Well this isn't really helping me!"

But the thing is, you can't really practice *only* the memorisation. Unless you start to learn some Pi digits x)
In fact, you could, but to verify if you well memorized the cube, you'd need to do it. So it would lead to make the cube blindfolded.

Or.. you could memorize and then do the cube with your eyes open, with the blindfolded method.
That's your choice!

Hope this help!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 6, 2014)

To get 20 second memo times, doing loads of BLD solves should be enough. Just make sure you use letter pairs. Audio loops will also help.

I heard that doing memory sports can help, although I never did do any to get sub 20.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)

Memorize for 20s. 
After 20s, put on your blindfold.
Whether you have finished or not, execute what you have memorized.
Repeat until your memory adjusts. 

Then repeat for 15s.


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Memorize for 20s.
> After 20s, put on your blindfold.
> Whether you have finished or not, execute what you have memorized.
> Repeat until your memory adjusts.
> ...



Wow! Thanks a lot Ollie. This sounds very good idea to practise memo.

Trying to get every solve Sub-1 average for Euro


----------



## Repsela (Jul 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Memorize for 20s.
> After 20s, put on your blindfold.
> Whether you have finished or not, execute what you have memorized.
> Repeat until your memory adjusts.
> ...



Thanks I'll try it. It's very interesting.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Memorize for 20s.
> After 20s, put on your blindfold.
> Whether you have finished or not, execute what you have memorized.
> Repeat until your memory adjusts.
> ...



Wow, I've never tried this. I will give this a shot next time I practice, thanks!


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Memorize for 20s.
> After 20s, put on your blindfold.
> Whether you have finished or not, execute what you have memorized.
> Repeat until your memory adjusts.
> ...



Wow, this sounds like a great idea. Is this what you did?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Wow, this sounds like a great idea. Is this what you did?



Yeah, Joey taught me this a long time ago to get me from 20s to sub-15s and it did, using it again to get to sub-10 with good results


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2014)

excellent insight yo.also will try only sub-10 tracing without memo


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 26, 2017)

how do pro BLDiers memo under 10 secs?? What makes their memo so fast?


----------



## h2f (Sep 26, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> how do pro BLDiers memo under 10 secs?? What makes their memo so fast?



My fastest memo's are around 12s. As far as I know there's no special tricks and I do the same what I did when I memorized the cube in 2-3 minutes or in 1 but faster.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 26, 2017)

so h2f, does faster memo comes with time and practise??


----------



## h2f (Sep 26, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> so h2f, does faster memo comes with time and practise??


Generally yes. I think there are some kind of things you can do to make your memo better like PAO list, words list but it will come naturally when you will develop your blind skills.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 21, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> how do pro BLDiers memo under 10 secs?? What makes their memo so fast?



Speaking as someone who went from 4min to sub 20 seconds (with some sub 10 singles, PB is around 8), some things that helped me, in very short:

4min down to 1min average: Get good letter pairs. Develop a solid list, with solid images. Things that are visual, big, loud, funny, whatever. Learn some PAO as early as possible.

1min down to to 40s: Learn audio memorization, especially for Edges. Add rhythm and pitch to the sounds.

40s to 20s: Learn full audio. Rush a lot, DNF a lot. Improve your execution, make it automatic as much as you possibly can. 

20s and below: Full audio, rush and review in a loop as you execute.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Oct 23, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Speaking as someone who went from 4min to sub 20 seconds (with some sub 10 singles, PB is around 8), some things that helped me, in very short:
> 
> 4min down to 1min average: Get good letter pairs. Develop a solid list, with solid images. Things that are visual, big, loud, funny, whatever. Learn some PAO as early as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fabio!!
But what did you meant by learning full audio?? My current memo time is around 20-23(PB is around 16-18 secs) secs by audioing edges and sentences/ images for corners and I average around 1:15 with M2/Old Pochmann(PB is 56 secs)

Lastly, does learning a faster execution method can also improve my average memo time.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 23, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Thanks Fabio!!
> But what did you meant by learning full audio?? My current memo time is around 20-23(PB is around 16-18 secs) secs by audioing edges and sentences/ images for corners and I average around 1:15 with M2/Old Pochmann(PB is 56 secs)
> 
> Lastly, does learning a faster execution method can also improve my average memo time.



I meant using audio for both edges and corners  

And yeah, faster execution means you don't need to retain the memo for as long as you did before, which in turn means you're able to rush more and take more risks - to get great rewards.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Oct 23, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I meant using audio for both edges and corners
> 
> And yeah, faster execution means you don't need to retain the memo for as long as you did before, which in turn means you're able to rush more and take more risks - to get great rewards.


Audio or echoic memory is very short term and do you think its ideal to memorize the cube solely with audio??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Audio or echoic memory is very short term and do you think its ideal to memorize the cube solely with audio??


It seems like, at world record speeds today, it's hard to imagine that any other option is even possible to achieve top results. Do any of the current sub-20 solvers use something other than audio for their memo? If so, how do they do it?

I find this very discouraging because I have trouble even retaining edges in audio memory - it feels like it's almost too much for me. But that's probably because it takes me too long to build the memory to begin with - perhaps it's just practice that's needed.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 23, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I find this very discouraging because I have trouble even retaining edges in audio memory - it feels like it's almost too much for me. But that's probably because it takes me too long to build the memory to begin with - perhaps it's just practice that's needed.


It is practice that's needed but you might benefit from breaking the process down. Tracing pieces is very helpful and you can do lots of it by doing small hand scrambles between attempts and ignoring orientation. Maybe even take the centre stickers off. You can also practice making the words from lists of letter pairs http://bestsiteever.ru/memotest/


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been working on switching from images for corners and audio for edges to full audio. I have been memoing corners first and solving them last, but by the time I get to corners in exe, I have a hard time recalling the audio. Should I be looping it while I solve edges? How do those of you who use full audio do it successfully?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 25, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Audio or echoic memory is very short term and do you think its ideal to memorize the cube solely with audio??



It sure is, but definitely not a must until you're below 60s average.

Also, I don't think anyone who averages sub 15 in memorization uses images. That's indeed possible, but the faster you become, you'll get more and more used to memorizing using audio.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 3, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> It sure is, but definitely not a must until you're below 60s average.
> 
> Also, I don't think anyone who averages sub 15 in memorization uses images. That's indeed possible, but the faster you become, you'll get more and more used to memorizing using audio.



I have been recently pushing my memo and had sub 15secs memo with images and audio.
I feels too much for audio if I have more than 7 letter pairs, btw how can you handle such a long string of audio? Any tips for switching from audio/images to full audio??


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Nov 4, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I have been recently pushing my memo and had sub 15secs memo with images and audio.
> I feels too much for audio if I have more than 7 letter pairs, btw how can you handle such a long string of audio? Any tips for switching from audio/images to full audio??



Just keep pushing, really, but if images and audio is working for you then go ahead


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Just keep pushing, really, but if images and audio is working for you then go ahead


Alright then.
Btw, how long does it takes to average sub 30 secs on 3BLD?


----------



## Prana (Nov 12, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Alright then.
> Btw, how long does it takes to average sub 30 secs on 3BLD?


Took me 4 months to get my memo from 20+ minutes to 30-35 seconds. I use corner images and audio edges.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 13, 2017)

Prana said:


> Took me 4 months to get my memo from 20+ minutes to 30-35 seconds. I use corner images and audio edges.


I meant how long does it takes to average sub 30 secs including both memo and execution.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Nov 19, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I meant how long does it takes to average sub 30 secs including both memo and execution.



Depends from person to person, there's no real measurement to this.


----------

